# How to spot 2wd car



## olly (Jul 31, 2013)

I am intending to purchase a used X Trail which must have 4wd. I believe some X Trails are 2wd only. I am having difficulty telling from the adverts if the car for sale is 2wd or 4wd. Is it possible to tell from the name on the back of the car, or any other method short of driving to each dealership and counting the halfshafts ?
Many thanks


----------



## etepsnewo (Jul 5, 2008)

I just read on Wikipedia that they are all 4WD. Not sure if that is true or not.

I know on the earlier Honda CRVs you can see the rear differential and drive axles really easily when looking at the vehicle from behind like when following one down the road in another car. If its 2WD they are missing and it leaves a big hole in the rear suspension since its front wheel drive. Not sure if the X Trail is similar in construction or not.


----------



## derek flint (Jun 7, 2008)

Look at the dash/trim. If you can see the mode switch near the hazard lights you know what vehicle you have.


----------



## Do Bamboo (May 3, 2010)

Look for the knob that is to the left of the radio and below the vent.


----------



## romanlance (Aug 4, 2013)

When I was looking for an x-trail i found true 4 wheel drives as described above and some with a push button labelled as an "assist" button. I wentfor one with the switch allowing both modes of 4 wheel drive. In the winterconditions of Ontario I have found the auto 4x4
Amazingly effective.


----------

